# Decision email



## babylon91 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello everyone.

I realize that this question might have been asked hundred times, but I'm just hoping if someone knows anything related to it.

My wife received a decision email today, which reads as follows:

Subject: UK visa application - GWF#########

Dear Customer,

Your UK visa application has been concluded.

PLEASE DO NOT GO TO THE VISA APPLICATION CENTRE BEFORE THEY CONTACT YOU.

You will be contacted by the Visa Application Centre when your documents are ready for collection, or have been dispatched visa courier (if you selected this optional service).

You are reminded that you should avoid making travel plans until you have collected your passport.

If you need to contact us you can do so visa our International Enquiry Service at ...

My question is, if it was unsuccessful, do they usually tell you in the email, or would you get such news also when you collect your documents? I'm just asking what the usual scenario is.

Also if we contact the enquiry service, can they actually tell us what the exact decision is?

Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

As we have said probably hundreds of times, the emails are generic. There are no hidden messages. You'll know the outcome when you receive or retrieve your documents and your passport.


----------



## babylon91 (Jun 22, 2015)

nyclon said:


> As we have said probably hundreds of times, the emails are generic. There are no hidden messages. You'll know the outcome when you receive or retrieve your documents and your passport.


Thanks for your reply.

Yes I realize that, but my question is, do they usually include the reason in the email if there is anything unsuccessful? Because I've seen some people who posted about their decision and attached the reason given to them, but I'm not sure if they got that reason in the decision email or when they collected the documents. That's my question.

Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

No. They do not reveal the outcome in the email. If your application is refused there will be a letter with your returned documents explaining the reasons.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

And they do it for confidentiality reasons, as email may be read by someone other than the applicant, while a letter enclosed with returned documents is less likely to.


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

Joppa said:


> And they do it for confidentiality reasons, as email may be read by someone other than the applicant, while a letter enclosed with returned documents is less likely to.


Hi Joppa ,I have got an email two weeks ago from uk vusa and immigration international enquiry service saying a decision has been made ,and till now I didn't receive my documents and passport back ,whom should I contact ? Or it is a normal thing .


----------



## babylon91 (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you for your replies.

Wanted to also just ask, if I contact the enquiry service, can they tell us the actual outcome?

Thanks


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

babylon91 said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> Wanted to also just ask, if I contact the enquiry service, can they tell us the actual outcome?
> 
> Thanks


No they say only the stage of your application ,not the outcome .


----------



## kensP-51 (Aug 1, 2015)

manel said:


> No they say only the stage of your application ,not the outcome .


2 to 3 weeks is normal


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

babylon91 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I realize that this question might have been asked hundred times, but I'm just hoping if someone knows anything related to it.
> 
> ...


Did your wife get her visa ?


----------

